
Show HN: Track in depth Sidekiq::Batch progress - darrhiggs
https://github.com/darrhiggs/sidekiq-trackable_batch#usage
======
darrhiggs
So this is my first open source project.

I am creating a rails app that helps move data between two sites and I wanted
to keep the users informed of the complex, and slow, background work that was
being performed outside the http request response cycle. The functionality
that comes with Sidekiq Pro was a half decent solution but I wanted the
progress on the front-end to show something more detailed than something like
16/42 units of work complete, especially as some units of work were far more
time consuming than others.

The result is Sidekiq::TrackableBatch[0]. Check out the demo app[1] that shows
how it could be used in the context of a e-commerce site. The demo (source[2])
uses action cable to update the UI.

I hope somebody finds it useful.

[0] [https://github.com/darrhiggs/sidekiq-
trackable_batch#usage](https://github.com/darrhiggs/sidekiq-
trackable_batch#usage) [1] [https://sidekiq-trackable-batch-
demo.herokuapp.com/](https://sidekiq-trackable-batch-demo.herokuapp.com/) [2]
[https://github.com/darrhiggs/sidekiq_trackable_batch_demo_ap...](https://github.com/darrhiggs/sidekiq_trackable_batch_demo_app)

